# H-Pipe



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I know the H-pipe vs. X-pipe has been discussed here a million times. My question is...does anyone know of a company that sells the H-pipe as a bolt-on item to replace the resonator. I know there's X-pipes out there but what about H-pipes. Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, they are out here. Seach on Yahoo.com and its like the first result. I posted the company a month or so ago in a previous post I got mine from.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My h-pipe is glass, and changes color. :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> My h-pipe is glass, and changes color. :willy:


Smoke um if you got um!


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Mine's all x's and o's, Sorry no h's here.


----------

